# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Kim chi Hàn Quốc - giảm giá 15k - chỉ còn 75k / 1 hộp 1 kg

## nongsanngon

Kim chi Hàn Quốc - giảm giá 15k - chỉ còn 75k / 1 hộp 1 kg
Thưa các mẹ,

Mặc dù đã có nhiều mẹ bán kim chi Hàn Quốc trên diễn đàn, nhưng em vẫn xin mạn phép đưa món ăn này của nhà em lên cho các mẹ dùng thử. 

Nhà em chỉ bán 1 loại kim chi duy nhất là KIM CHI CẢI THẢO HÀN QUỐC thôi ạ. Mời các mẹ ghé qua thưởng thức món kim chi Hàn Quốc của nhà em nhé ^_^

================================================== ================================



Kim chi được xem là tinh hoa ẩm thực Hàn Quốc gắn bó cùng mọi bữa cơm gia đình Hàn. Trước đây, kim chi bị xem là món ăn của người nghèo nhưng nay nó đã trở thành một ăn được ưa thích của nhiều người, tại nhiều quốc gia và lãnh thổ khác nhau. Kim chi Hàn Quốc có hơn 200 loại, được phân chia theo vùng miền, nguyên liệu hoặc cách thức chế biến. Trong số đó, được ưa chuộng hơn cả phải kể đến kim chi cải thảo. Kim chi Hàn Quốc của Nông Sản Ngon giữ trọn được hương vị đặc trưng của kim chi xứ Hàn, được chế biến theo quy trình đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm, các nguyên liệu sạch được lựa chọn kĩ lưỡng như cải thảo Đà Lạt, ớt bột Hàn Quốc loại ngon … 

Kim chi cải thảo của Nông Sản Ngon được chế biến theo đúng quy trình và bí quyết gia truyền của các gia đình Hàn Quốc. Nhờ hai gia vị đặc biệt là mắm tép biển và lê tươi xay, món kim chi cải thảo có được vị ngọt dịu đậm đà khác biệt mà không phải món Kim Chi nào cũng mang lại. Kim chi cải thảo có vị chua cay, có mùi thơm đặc trưng kích thích vị giác, ăn giòn mà không bị nát, được gia giảm nên cay vừa, phù hợp với khẩu vị người Việt.

Các thành phần trong món kim chi nhà em gồm có: Cải thảo, lê tươi, mắm tép biển, su hào (hoặc củ cải), cà rốt, bột gạo nếp, bột ớt Hàn Quốc loại ngon, hành lá, tỏi, gừng, đường, muối, nước mắm.

Về cách bảo quản chắc nhiều mẹ cũng biết rồi, tuy nhiên em vẫn post lên cho các mẹ cùng biết ạ. Cách bảo quản cũng rất đơn giản thôi.

- Tránh tiếp xúc trực tiếp với không khí
- Để nơi khô ráo thoáng mát. Có thể đóng thành nhiều túi nhỏ để ăn dần
- Để ngăn mát tủ lạnh để sản phẩm được bảo quản tốt hơn và kéo dài thời gian lên men

Kim chi cải thảo có thể kết hợp thành các món mì kim chi, lẩu kim chi, canh kim chi hầm, cơm rang kim chi, há cảo nhân kim chi, bánh kim chi rán, súp kim chi, canh kim chi hầm thịt, các loại bánh kim chi nhân hải sản hoặc ăn kèm các món hiện đại như spaghetti, hogdog, hamburger…. 

Em sẽ tìm hiểu và post công thức một số món kèm kim chi lên cho các mẹ cùng tham khảo.

Em xin gửi các mẹ hình ảnh kim chi của nhà em.

Sau khi sản phẩm được hoàn tất, nhà em sẽ đóng gói như thế này:



Sau khi cắt và bày ra đĩa nhỏ đâyyyyyyyyy






Mời các mẹ vào thưởng thức món kim chi nì của nhà em. Món này nhà em có đóng hộp nữa đó.

Giá kim chi nhà em là: 90k / 1kg (có bao gồm hộp rồi ạ) => trong thời gian đầu ra mắt sản phẩm, nhà em giảm giá chỉ còn 75k / 1 hộp kim chi 1kg thôi ạ.

Sau đây là thông tin đặt hàng:

Đặt hàng tại: Trang chủ | Nông Sản Ngon - Siêu thị đặc sản trực tuyến
Hoặc trực tiếp tại topic này
Hoặc theo số của em: 01993.344.344, em là Quyên ạ
Nick yahoo của nhà em: nongsangon

Link đặt hàng trên website là: Kim chi Hàn Quốc | Nông Sản Ngon - Siêu thị đặc sản trực tuyến

Khi đặt hàng trên topic, các mẹ để lại thông tin theo mẫu này giúp em nhé:
- Tên các mẹ/ nick trên diễn đàn:
- Số điện thoại:
- Thời gian muốn nhận hàng:
- Địa chỉ giao hàng:
Nhà em freeship các mẹ nhé. Các mẹ gọi vào số của em nếu gặp khó khăn j, 01993 344 344, em là Quyên 

Em cám ơn các mẹ.

----------

